# E/M and nebulizer treatment



## corikr77 (May 23, 2012)

I am fairly new to coding in family practice and need clarification on if a patient comes in for an e/m for asthma only and the e/m and nebulizer treatment is documented, can we still attach modifier 25 even though the reason for the visit and the treatment were for the same reason? I appreciate your help!

Cori Rocks, CFPC, CPC-A


----------



## andersont (May 23, 2012)

If a patient comes in to be seen and the dx is asthma and the doctor decides to treat with a nebulizer, we bill an E/M with modifier 25 along with the nebulizer code.


----------



## OneStepAtATime (May 23, 2012)

If the patient is seen with an E/M visit, we code the E/M, the Nebi, and the drug... but we put a mod-25 on the E/M.

Hope this helps!


----------



## corikr77 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, that does help.


----------

